

This Marijuana Startup Is Valued at Nearly Half a Billion Dollars - JrobertsHstaff
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/were-not-smoking-something-this-marijuana-startup-is-valued-at-nearly-half-a-billion-dollars/

======
tosseraccount
I'm thinking Visine and Tostitos are the real long play here.

~~~
JrobertsHstaff
Cinnamon sugar pop tarts and a glass of cold milk is more how I roll, but
yeah.

